# Email help



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm using the stock email app to obtain my Verizon email, however after a day or so 'read' emails just disappear, no where to be found. 
Is this a setting or something cause there are several emails I've lost now due to the phone losing them or automatically deleting them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jtford (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes, that is a setting. You can change it to sync all mail for "x" number of days or only certain directories for "x" number of days. Hang on a min and I'll find the setting.


----------

